# Night Below



## Azure Trance (Oct 30, 2002)

*Introduction*
Ah ... my first Story Hour. I never really ever -ever- thought I would be doing one; especially with such a common/popular one as Night Below. After all, many people have heard about it and know what to expect it. But I view this as more of a personal thing. A memory to the first good gaming I've had in a while. Of course, I'm hoping secretly, perversely, that inside you will find this story enjoyable. But that’s just me. This initial, first post may be brief at times, and for that I apologize. It is quite early and the events took place a week ago. Or maybe it’s just my style. Who knows?

PS: There's a great conversion of Night Below - Book One in the conversion library. PPS: If you're playing this campaign adventure, stop snooping around. PPPS: I shamelessly (I have -no shame- None.) took the names of nations from D20 Swashbuckling Adventures for a distinctly renaissance feel. But that's all I needed, so nyah. And no one else I know owns SAD20, so the secret's safe with you and me. So if you can excuse that little thing, onward ... 

*Characters*
If there's interest I'll post the character stats in the Rogues Gallery. Until then, the basics.

*Dimitri Checkov* 
Human, Votslev (Russia) Psychic Warrior 1
Info: Avoiding the Secret Police and hunting a traitor for the Army.

*Lorg*
Dwarven, Southern Votslev (Wallachia) Monk 1
Info: Thrives on self-punishment to test his willpower. May convert to Martial Artist from Asgard Issue #5. Very foreign to common ‘medieval’ culture.

*Piers Songweaver* 
Silver Elf Bard 1
Info: Very handsome, very capable with his music, and so far very self-centered.

*Tharian*
Hill Dwarf, Averia (England) Cleric 1
Info: As a Hill Dwarf he's more attuned to the nature of the woodlands then of the mountains. He worships Dennari from D&Dg.

*Raven Lightfoot*
Gold Elf Wizard 1
Info: Insanely smart.

*"Adrian"*
Human, Eisen (Germany) Rogue 1
Info: He's a tailor by profession, and a failed one at that (He didn't last through his apprenticeship). However he's young (18), thinks he will live forever (18) and has the gusto to prove it (18). He's plying his wares in Averia and using a cover name until he can trust his companions. (His real name is Rufus).


*Book One - Session 1.1x*
On an otherwise quiet evening in the town of Shrewsfield, a portly man began hanging a notice on a post in the town square. The notice reads, “Seeking high-paying work? Any interested & capable individuals or parties should inquire for Gorden at the Shaggy Goat Inn.” Over the course of the next few hours an odd-looking party assembled in a private room. A human and elf dressed in outlandish, fashionable clothing, a human in impressive scale mail armor, two simply dressed dwarves (one seemingly caked in dirt) and an elf in robes. While initially distrustful of each other, the appeal of gold overcame their suspicions to not work as a group. (1) 

"Welcome potentials," the man began, crossing his arms. "My name is Gorden, and I want you to be aware that I am a wizard of competent abilities. My services include, but are not limited to, the business of magical paraphernalia and components. I am looking to hire a group of persons to transport a small chest for me. The recipient is another wizard by the name of Tauster who resides in the village of Thurmaster in Haranshire, which is roughly eight days travel from here on the East road. Expediency is of the utmost priority, since Tauster detests late packages. The total pay will be 150 gold coins.”

Many questions were asked, mostly from Dimitri who took a very tactical point of view on the mission. However it was Piers who managed to convince Gorden to raise the pay for “protecting this chest with our lives at stake, across deadly terrain for many days” to a very respectable 210 gold coins. With the terms agreed to all of the members signed a contract insuring their obligation in the mission. A letter of credit was given to Dimitri, which was to be counter-signed by Tauster for redemption. He also took the personal duty of personally safe holding the chest in a rolled up sleeping bag in his backpack. Before the group left that same night, Gorden warned them that the chest is protected by powerful magic’s and should not be opened under any circumstance.

For several days the group traveled uneventfully to the east on a narrow, dusty road through the woodland. They moved by night to minimize detection and slept in the day. During their journey together the members talked and acquainted themselves to each other. It was how Dimitri became the unquestioned leader of the group, through his direct orders that showed his natural ability to lead others. And there was a subtle antagonism between the youthful Adrian and confident Piers that was just barely perceptible.

On the sixth night, Lorg spotted torches up ahead moving towards the party. The party halted. On seeing that the torchbearers were farmers carrying bales of hay, Lorg screamed out, “Who goes there?” The farmers paused in the torchlight, peering at the dimly visible group before moving on. 

Tharian asked, “Who carries bales of hay at night?” 
Raven shrugged and said, “Farmers? What’s the difference?” 
“Isn’t that odd?” 
“No, why should it be? Their human. Now if they were elves, you’d have reason to be suspicious.” 

The group moved on, eventually coming close enough for the humans (without low-light vision) to see the farmers up close. Just as they were to pass with a nod, two arrows fly out of the forest,  striking Logar and Dimitri. The largest farmer screams out “Bandits!” and moves with his eyes to the forest toward the party for protection. The other two laborers brandish clubs and do the same. Another volley comes out of the forest with another arrow wounding Dimitri. The hefty farmer took out a longsword from his bale of hay, and pointed it at Raven, yelling “Get him!” Raven blinks in amazement. The ‘farmers’ then closed ranks with the party.

The fight was short and vicious. Dimitri was critically wounded early on and Logar was nearly killed mere seconds in. Tharian ran to save his Dwarven comrade, leaping into the air with a cure light wounds on his fingertips. This, however, got poor Tharian surrounded. Piers and Adrian attacked from a distance with their short bows, whittling them down arrow by arrow. Raven charmed one of the bandits, but it turned out he wasn’t very effective at attacking his former allies. With perseverance though, the battle was won with all bandits down to the last man.(2)

Immediately afterwards, Tharian yelled out, “What did I say? I told you no one carries hay in the dark!”

(1) Note: As we were very late in starting with Lorg (Mikey) finishing his barebones character mere minutes ago, I wasn't that concerned with how the PCs met at the time. I am offering experience for a written character background, however, in hopes of engaging the PCs more into the storyline, which so far is working great. Do not worry! I will try to avoid this cliché in the future if at all possible. The group found it very amusing as it actually pained me to say the words, “You start in a tavern …”.

(2) Combat Description: Apologies, but it seems very tricky trying to describe combat in a smooth and cohesive manner. I spent an hour typing up part of the short battle, and it read very rough. This is why I decided to provide only a compact description of the battle.

[Aye-yi-yi. I spent over four hours typing that up, and I barely included any detail. I don't know if I can finish the rest of the session right now so I'll save it for the next post. And the town scene was much more enjoyable since it was so role-playing heavy.] 

[edit]Already a typo[/edit]


----------



## clvrmonkey (Nov 1, 2002)

*More Please?*

Night Below has been sitting on my shelf for close to 8 years now.  I've always wanted to play it, but never thought my group would stick around long enough to see it through.

I will now live vicariously through you


----------



## Naull (Nov 13, 2002)

*Ahh, Fresh Victims*

I played in a group several years ago that made it to book III's beginning before the last of the 9 original characters died. We then decided to end the campaign. We spent many a good night playing through that adventure. I can't wait to see how this bunch does. Much anticipation of future events. Can't wait!


----------



## Azure Trance (Nov 22, 2002)

*Note*
I’m still playing Night Below, although there have been some changes since the first session. Out of the original six we started with, only four remain. However, an additional four characters have been added at various intervals. In story I’m not sure how I’ll execute their entrance, and the other players departures, but I’ll cross that bridge when I come to it. I suppose the same goes for when an obscure point comes up in the story which I can’t remember quite exactly because it happened three weeks ago …

Oh yeah  I apologize for the lack of updates. I really, really do (clvrmonkey, Naull). I didn’t expect anyone to reply, and updating this dropped on my priority list during midterms. I’m still somewhat (i.e., very) horribly awkward at typing out after-action reports in third person with the right amount of brevity and detail, and can still waste an enormous amount of time typing a relatively short post, so I’ll have to get used to this … or *die trying*. 

*Book One - Session 1.2x*
The party found Milbourne shortly after midday, arriving  with two prisoners. While Piers stabled Aasimov, Dmitri asked the locals who the local authority was. They were directed to Garyld, the local town constable who also doubled as the towns carpenter. He retained a youthful look on him even though he appeared to be in his 50’s. The party explained their situation and that they hadn’t had any success in getting them to reveal any information. Although both looked unfamiliar, the lanky one was surprisingly dim-witted. His responses were limited to ‘outsiders’ bringing in ‘bad stuff’ which would ‘be bad’ for the region. The larger man, however, remained silent the entire time throughout even as he and his compatriot were hanged the next day for the crimes of attempted murder and banditry.

After deposing of the criminals the party headed to the Baron of Mutton Inn on Garyld’s recommendation seeking decent room and board for the first time in days. What they received was much different. As soon as they opened the door they were greeted with people in hysterics and looking worried. The barkeep Bartholomew (1) saw their reactions and explained that the night before a guest had disappeared. Her name is Jelenneth and she’s the daughter Haldelar, the town elder (He runs the mill by the river). Apparently she went to bed last night, but simply wasn’t here in the morning. Even her box of spell components was still there. The group offered their assistance but couldn’t find anything amiss in her room. They later met Haldelar himself and Bart’s twin brother Andren, who was courting Jelenneth. Both were grief-stricken and the PC’s agreed to help search for her. Haldelar’s wife, Parella, suggested that she may have gone to see Tauster for a late night excursion. Seeing as how they were already supposed to meet him they would find out if she was with him.

With the dour task ahead of them they asked for the rooms and rates (2). and eventually decided on getting the best room offered, along with warm water in the morning for a gold coin a day. Dmitri was still badly wounded from the previous days battle and visited the local temple for clerical help. Semheis was the town priest who was appointed to Milbourne only a few months ago. He was young, with a zealous type streak which didn’t make him extraordinarily popular with the locals. For the price of a dozen gold coins to the coffers though, Semheis tended to Dimitri each day until he had healed fully. Semheis did lecture about religion, but Dimitri would hear little it.

During that period the rest of the party wandered throughout town, meeting the locals and finding things to do. Lorg came upon the Churnett river and saw a stout, well built, half-completed bridge on the bank. He went up to a peasant and introduced himself with his queer accent(3), and asked “What is this? A half-completed bridge? What’s wrong with it?”
“That? Oh, that’s the folly. Some fifty years ago or so a merchant was building that only until he realized the water was shallow enough to be treaded by horses anyway.”
“My god, that’s the stupidest thing ever. A merchant that incompetent! What was his name?”
“Nobody knows, he was shamed out of here a long time ago. Now it’s just mostly used to fish.”
“Fish? What’s a fish?”
The peasant took great surprise in that comment. Lorg was from such a distant place and culture he didn’t know most of the things that he took for granted … and so Thomas, the peasant, invited Lorg over for dinner to try some fish and tell stories about where he came from.

Raven stopped by the general store near the center of town. It’s sign said, “Rastifer’s General Assortment of Curios and Random Paraphernalia,” with two guard dogs tied up in the front of the store. Raven first noticed when entering the sheer clutter that filled the room. Boxes were stacked to the ceiling, where a row of meat hooks hung. In the middle of the store stood Rastifer, who greeted him warmly. He was an old man with well-worn creases on hi face and an exuberant personality. With a touch of randomness, even. Raven asked to see if any spells were sold here, on which Rastifer frowned. “Spells … spells … hold on, let me see-“ He opened up a small wooden chest which suddenly spewed white powder on his face before it was shut. Wiping his face off with his shirt, he mumbled, “Nope, no spells today. Check the next time the caravan stops by, though. I thi-” Rastifer sneezed. And then sneezed again. And again. And again. Raven quickly left the store.

Tharan visited the temple in the morning and in the evening for it’s large, thorned rose bush. Stripping down naked, he closed his eyes and meditated as he passed through the rosebush. To the rest of the party he replied it kept him in top mental shape.

Piers and Adrian had a subtle rivalry since they met, but once in town it flared into full force. Adrian casually went into the Baron of Mutton and started to get the locals into a jolly mood. He began playing his lute skillfully and offered free drinks on his tab. People quickly started to get drunk and sing with him. Piers in return went to the other bar in town, the Silver Crown Inn. It was a lower class establishment then he was used to but still a place to show off his skills. He started to sing commoner songs with flair. People began leaving for the free drinks Adrian offered though, so Piers matched him as well with his own patron bar tab. Eventually, in the wee hours of the morning where nearly everyone was already drunk or sleeping, they both stopped and, sure of themself as the victor, went to bed. (4)

The group left Milbourne and made their way east to Thurmaster (5) The trek took only from morning to midday and they approached Thurmaster with the sun at it’s apex. Thurmaster was a very shoddy looking village with a primitive wooden stockade surrounding the border with two bored militiamen sitting in front of the main gate. Destroyed buildings littered the nearby outside area. The party passed through, though they were curious enough to garner stares from the guards, and headed straight to Tauster’s tower for their reward.

Dimitri walks into his yard and knocks on the door. A minute later the door opens a crack and an elderly man pops his head out. “Yeah? What do you want?”
In a heavy accent Dimitri asks, “You are Tauster, no?”
“Why, who are you?”
“We come here to deliver this package to you. It’s from a man – Gordon.”
“Oh, yes, splendid. It’s here. Let me see it.”
Dimitri takes his sleeping roll out of his backpack and unbundles the chest. He hands it to Tauster, without letting go. “Well, are you going to let go?”
“We see money first, yah?”
“Not until I make sure that this is *my* box and that it hasn’t been tampered with.”
“It is your box, and it’s still good. We just want to see money first.”
Tauster pulls impatiently on the box, but Dimitri’s grip is firm.
“Bah! Fine, you keep it and not get paid then!” Tauster slams the door shut.

The group immediately begins to argue among each other. Lorg asks, “Maybe we should open the box and see what’s inside of it.” Dimitri agrees. A window opens up from the tower and Tauster yells out, “If you’re going to open that blasted thing, do it off my property! I don’t want anything damaged!” after which he shuts the window again. Raven and co hide behind a large tree.

Dimitri sighs, and knocks on the door again yelling, “Okay, we give you your box.” The door promptly opens up and Tauster grabs the box, slamming the door shut. A few minutes pass by after which Tauster reappears. Scowling at Dimitri, he countersigns the letter of credit and tells them to redeem it at Squire Marlens residence, which is the biggest house in the village.

Before Tauster shuts the door again, Dimitri asks him if he’s seen Jelenneth as she’s been missing back at Milbourne. He paused, and Dimitri told him all he knew. Tausters face melted as he said he hasn’t seen her in the past two weeks, but was expecting to see her again next week so she could continue her studies and hasn’t a clue as to where she might be now. Tauster asks the characters if they’d be interested in finding her for a commission. He offered 10 gold each for delivering a message to Kuiper, a man who has a farm near Hogsbrook – roughly halfway between Thurmaster and Milbourne and another 50 gold each if they actually find her. Everyone agreed. Tauster said, “Since you’re here, you might as well stay at the Hound & The Tails (tavern) on me. But a word of advice – don’t try their mutton pie.”

(1) His book name would be Barthelew, but Bartholomew made more sense. In any event, Raven commented OOC that he –must- kill the NPC for having that name. More name to changes to come for the obtusely named characters.
(2) I printed out the list of prices and room descriptions. Each question was mostly answered with, “ … but it’s a little dirty.” Maybe it was the enticement of bacon and sweetloaves in the morning which got their attention?
(3) Mikey, the person who plays Lorg, speaks in _some_ sort of accent. He claims it’s south Slavic, but I’d never know. Coincidentally, Don (who plays Dimitri) and Mikey occasionally meld their accents into Scottish every once in a while.
(4) They both rolled their performance skill, with Adrian getting the first win and Piers the second. Jay, Adrian’s player, was having a lot of fun in light of the fact that his rogue could do a better job then the bard.
(5) I think this town name has the worst track record on being miscalled by the players. Let’s head back to Thumeister- “Thurmaster.” Okay, okay, so we’re going from Thighmaster…


----------



## clvrmonkey (Nov 22, 2002)

Keep it comin!


----------



## Leopold (Nov 22, 2002)

Night below is a combat oriented slaughterfest. Monte prolly took lessons from this in building RTToEE. Combat is heady and nasty. I have slaughtered over a dozen or so PC's and countless NPC's so far and I am only 1/2 way through book 2. They are tough and resilient and many levels have been lost along the way!

my group is running NB right now and i was about to post my SH..far too lazy..keep it up!!



ps are you running the conversion for this??


----------



## Azure Trance (Nov 23, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *Night below is a combat oriented slaughterfest. Monte prolly took lessons from this in building RTToEE. Combat is heady and nasty. I have slaughtered over 5 PC's so far and I am only 1/2 way through book 2. They are tough and resilient and many levels have been lost along the way!
> 
> my group is running NB right now and i was about to post my SH..far too lazy..keep it up!!*




Laziness is the bane of posting SH posts to me. Curiously enough, when did your first PC die? I have a feeling that mine won't occur for some time as they are 8 in number and quite powerful stat wise.



			
				Leopold said:
			
		

> *ps are you running the conversion for this?? *




Oh, dear god yes. I'm not sure how I would do without it ;D It saves a lot of my time, and I'm hoping that the conversion for Book 2 will be out by the time I get to it


----------



## Leopold (Nov 26, 2002)

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Laziness is the bane of posting SH posts to me. Curiously enough, when did your first PC die? I have a feeling that mine won't occur for some time as they are 8 in number and quite powerful stat wise.
> *



*


first PC Death occured at the Keep in the middle of book one. My players assaulted the Keep in the middle of the day, unbuffed, un prepared, and the keep was already alerted. I killed 3 PC's that day.. and 3 NPC's..there were  9 part members total...it was glorious battle...those potions that are used frequently i used on the PC's...all hail the blood queen...




Oh, dear god yes. I'm not sure how I would do without it ;D It saves a lot of my time, and I'm hoping that the conversion for Book 2 will be out by the time I get to it 

Click to expand...


*

almost done with book2...finishing up the city right now..i have finslayer done..he's a rahter neat fellow..


----------



## National Acrobat (Nov 26, 2002)

Our party was 9 strong, and our first death also occured at the Keep in the middle of the forest, but it was player stupidity that killed our elven ranger. A massive battle raged at the gates and as soon as he had a clear shot, he ran straight away into the keep without any assistance. One Hold Person spell later, we never found him. Until it was too late. Our second death was sheer stupidity as well. One of our comrades insulted the Green Dragon after we made the deal with him. The rest of us were allowed to go and were told that the deal stood, with the exception of the moron who insulted him. Our first adventuring related deaths occurred battling the Shadow Dragon. 4 of us died there. But it was a glorious battle.


----------



## Azure Trance (Nov 27, 2002)

The first death! Unfortunately he was an NPC (played by an occasional PC) Gnome that hid in the Wood Elfs Backpack when she fell into a 60' spiked pit. Poor gnome. She said, "I'll leave my bloody backpack _*in*_ the pit." Fortunatly Lorg was carrying around three extra sacks and gave her one.

Our session on Monday had at last count 5 3rd level characters and 2 2nd level characters and are tromping around in the (modified) Caves of Chaos. Tempted to type for many, many hours so you can catch up.


----------

